# Buy 56 CAAD 8 Frameset



## Krosm (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry if this is bad form, not sure where else to post this, and it'll get the most eyes here.

I'm trying to find a 2006 CAAD 8 frame and fork, new or gently used. 56 cms. I'd prefer the bare aluminum one, but the blue one is just fine too.

Anyone got any leads? My LBS can't help, the C'Dale rep can't help, and I've been checking Ebay for a few weeks now.

Please email me at [email protected] if you can hook me up.

Thanks lots.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Try Googling it. I found a dealer that has an '06 R900.

I was going to suggest the manufacturers forum, but they don't have one for Cannondale, hmmmm...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Umm, we certainly do.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Well*



Coolhand said:


> Umm, we certainly do.


I just had my eyes checked for a new prescription the other day. Now I can see I them them.


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,
Just wondering the particular reason that you want to find a 2006 Caad8 .. ?


----------



## unclemimo (Aug 24, 2005)

I've got a '05 56cm in matte black thats for sale. pm me if you want more details.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Keep looking on eBay.

I just picked up the raw aluminum in 56cm for $350, and it's in new unridden condition...


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree with WWU. If you are looking for a specific bike/color /size, just watch ebay. It will come along before long.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

too bad you are 7 months late 

yeah i see a lot of the brushed alum ones on ebay. always a darn 56, won't fit me. they're beauties.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

OneGear said:


> too bad you are 7 months late
> 
> yeah i see a lot of the brushed alum ones on ebay. always a darn 56, won't fit me. they're beauties.


Yeah, I realized I was late, but this thread pops up on teh Google a lot when you search for '2006 Caad 8' or something similar, so I figured posting wouldn't hurt...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I just got a caad 8 2005 as well. slightly cheaper but it's a bit more beatup than yours. do post pics in the thread when you are done!


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Well here's the frame at least... =)


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

i wish it came in my size. looks beautiful


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I definitely fell for the clean look... Once I saw it I knew I had to have it, which might be an indicator of obsession, but whatever =)


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I just got this same bike in 52 cm yesterday first real road bike, I am more into Mtn Bikes.

It was barely ridden with 105/Ultegra mix, I jumped on it because it felt really nice and the other option was a new Trek 1.2 which I did not like the feel of so much. Only thing I might do is road specfic pedals and then try some stem changes after I get some rides on it. 

Planning first ride this afternoon hopefully probably be no more then 10 miles though, if that.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

you're gonna have a blast. I got my 52 this week. just waiting for parts to come in now. Unfortunately the ad was not exactly as described... and i had a hell of a time removing a seized seatpost. It's also a custom team paint... and I believe it might have been a female team... hahaha. looking forward to the build process though. I'm 5'9.5 and it's a 52... should look pretty pro.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks first ride was nice couldnt been more then 5-6 miles or so, but I was amazed how quick I moved. Hands got a little more pressure then I am used to and back was little tired, Legs weren't really tired at just the rest of my body, I will work up to it though.

I also wish i had a triple the double was a little tough because I have some steep hills near me. Dont want to hijack the thread so good luck with finding your size, not knowing much about road bike Ido think it wil end up being a sweet ride.


----------

